# When it rains, it pours in Uvalde.



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2022)

Update: As of 4:19 p.m., SWTJC officials say the campus is in the process of being evacuated, they have cleared the building for which the threat was issued, and law enforcement officers are currently awaiting the arrival of explosive-detecting canines from San Antonio.

My two g-nieces attend day care that is offered to young parents who attend and/or have attended college at SWTJC. 

The Uvalde campus of Southwest Texas Junior College is under a shelter-in-place status, which began July 14 at 3:30 p.m., due to a bomb threat, according to an email message sent by SWTJC. Law enforcement is responding.

When I heard about this... the blood drained from my face according to hubby.  I've had a bad headache all day.  I am hoping that the little ones (age 3,4) are placed in a private school next year.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2022)

How much more can the parents take?

I'm not surprised that you are feeling traumatised by recent events.
Hug your loved ones closely every day that you can.
I don't say this lightly but I will be praying that you will all be safe.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> How much more can the parents take?
> 
> I'm not surprised that you are feeling traumatised by recent events.
> Hug your loved ones closely every day that you can.
> I don't say this lightly but I will be praying that you will all be safe.


It's been a rough couple of weeks for many, including my two nieces who teach in the Uvalde area.  The youngest does not want to go back to teaching and the oldest one resigned from public school teaching.  Their brother will continue to teach in Kyle, Texas.

I worry about all of the children..... 

@Warrigal, I live hundreds of miles away from my hometown but worry myself sick about my family and what they are going thru by recent events.  Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 14, 2022)

Pam, Don't be afraid.
Don't ever be afraid of anything.
You know we will all pray for the children.
Please don't worry.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 14, 2022)

Prayers for you and your family and your friends and neighbors.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 14, 2022)

This traumatization is so horrific.  The term "shelter in place" is taking on new meaning for me - I want to gather my family around me and lock the doors against all of the insanity and violence.  I'm extremely sorry for the stress that you and your family must endure.  I hope for a better future for us all.   Hugs, Em


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 14, 2022)

That's awful. What the hell is wrong with these nut cases. Not that it's much comfort, but the great majority of bomb threats are hoaxes.


----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)

Pam, my heart goes out to you and your family, and to all others who are affected by these tragic events.

I'm sorry your nieces have to leave their jobs. I'm sure it was the last thing they really wanted to do. How can anyone be expected to teach or learn when their lives could be threatened at any time?

When I was in high school, there were regular bomb threats. Countless times, we were evacuated until the school was searched. I'm afraid, the way things are going these days, it could actually happen without warning.

It's so frightening that if I had school-aged children, I would seriously consider homeschooling them. That's not an option for families where both parents must work. It would drive me crazy to have to send my kids to school every day and wonder if they'd be coming home. 

Bella


----------



## feywon (Jul 15, 2022)

So sorry to hear this.  Have beem busy with chores amd this  is first i'm hearing of this.  Will keep you, yours and everyone there in prayers.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 15, 2022)

feywon said:


> So sorry to hear this.  Have beem busy with chores amd this  is first i'm hearing of this.  Will keep you your and everyone there in prayers.


Me  too, Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)

I talked to my sister Lucy earlier and she told me that her youngest daughter will continue to teach, after all.   She is checking out private schools for her two little ones, age 3 and 4.  The oldest daughter did resign and has been offered a job at a private school.  No word yet as to whether she will take it.

Again, thank you for your caring words.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2022)

It's awful what you're going through, @PamfromTx . Don't let fear run away with you.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2022)

I can understand your worries about family, Pam. Take care of yourself.
((HUGS))


----------



## Kika (Jul 15, 2022)

So sorry to hear all that you, your family and your hometown is going through.
There has to be a special place in hell for those who make threats, and a worse place than that for those that carry them out.
My prayers for all involved.


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm so very sorry. This is so sick and twisted to do this to an already devastated community.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2022)

These are not my words but they do warrant some thought -



> If 400 trained police officers weren’t prepared to engage, what’s the argument for arming kindergarten teachers? (Stephanie Ruhle)



https://twitter.com/i/topics/1379479913510490121


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 18, 2022)

I’m late to this thread but here’s a ((hug)) and prayers for safety, @PamfromTx


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)

This may sound crazy to some; I left Uvalde 24 years ago (due to a new job offered to hubby) and felt that I needed to be in Uvalde to help care of Mom and help raise the little ones.  I have lived with guilt for that many years.  My family doctor thinks that I have alot of empathy.  I love my family and have missed out on so much.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)




----------

